# worlds ugliest paint jobs?



## mamimc2 (Sep 7, 2007)

eeeeewwwww!


----------



## mamimc2 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## mamimc2 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mamimc2_@Sep 7 2007, 10:35 PM~8742221
> *
> 
> 
> ...



kinda feelin this one it takes talent to do this!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, that's definitely a demonstration of skill.


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mamimc2_@Sep 7 2007, 07:30 PM~8742177
> *eeeeewwwww!
> 
> 
> ...


that's just brutal.. who would do that to a vette


----------



## jzgoodyz (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 7 2007, 08:19 PM~8742578
> *kinda feelin this one it takes talent to do this!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah, its not really ugly, more like crazy

if you guys have pics worse, crazier, etc., please post em


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mamimc2_@Sep 7 2007, 07:35 PM~8742221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bitch you crazy :uh:


----------



## jzgoodyz (May 27, 2007)

arent we all?
:loco:


----------



## jzgoodyz (May 27, 2007)

not really ugly either, just odd. like graph paper. math class anyone?


----------



## jzgoodyz (May 27, 2007)

not a car but definately fuckin ugly


----------



## jzgoodyz (May 27, 2007)

startin a new thread in offtopic; anything f-in ugly :biggrin:


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

in my hometown


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppingcart_@Sep 7 2007, 09:48 PM~8743133
> *that's just brutal.. who would do that to a vette
> *


 :wave: i would , i could think of more fun things to do to ome


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingcart_@Sep 7 2007, 09:48 PM~8743133
> *that's just brutal.. who would do that to a vette
> *


 x2


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=276389
:dunno:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## yassa (Apr 19, 2006)

not really ugly(quite nice actually, turned out real good) but you might have seen this before, the guy who painted it cost him only around $50 to paint it, he did it with acrylic paint and a roller


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

everything in this topic needs destroyed


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## yassa (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Sep 15 2007, 01:24 AM~8793138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Sep 9 2007, 11:54 AM~8751079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it look like it is in your garage. lol


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Groupe84_@Sep 14 2007, 05:30 PM~8793180
> *it look like it is in your garage. lol
> *


Nahhh, this is inside my garage


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Sep 9 2007, 11:54 AM~8751079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my vote is between these 2, i think it might be a toss up, but i'm leaning towards the SWEEEEEET airbrushing on the monte trunk :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 14 2007, 08:10 PM~8794101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IDEAL PAINTING ENVIRONMENT RIGHT THERE...................IDEAL!!!!


----------



## layinrocker (Dec 29, 2006)

WE HAVE A WINNER..............:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 14 2007, 09:12 PM~8794120
> *IDEAL PAINTING ENVIRONMENT RIGHT THERE...................IDEAL!!!!
> *


Thats actually one of sic713's paintjobs. I was just giving him shit. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 14 2007, 08:38 PM~8794263
> *
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 14 2007, 08:33 PM~8794233
> *Thats actually one of sic713's paintjobs. I was just giving him shit. :biggrin:
> *


i thought it was, and it looks sic, but gas cans, a saw, WTF is that kid thinkin???? must be on that  LOL crazy bastard.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Sep 14 2007, 07:24 PM~8793138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN RETARDS :uh:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 14 2007, 09:32 PM~8794535
> *FUCKIN RETARDS :uh:
> *


i was thinking CHEESEBALLS!!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 14 2007, 11:33 PM~8794539
> *i was thinking CHEESEBALLS!!!!!!!
> *


YEAH THAT TOO!


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

> Thats some shitty ass mural work. I hope he didnt pay for that


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

i got a pic of a59 imp that came to my shop in need of some help that will make you :barf: 

havnt worked out how to post pics tho, i can email to someone and they can post...... :cheesy:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layinrocker_@Sep 14 2007, 10:23 PM~8794191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


id be very very VERY pissed off i got my car back with a fat bitch painted on ANYWHERE on MY CAR!!! WITH non realistic size bills to make things worst...
this ride should be on display at "ripleys beleave it or not musem" and t.v show!!!


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 14 2007, 08:38 PM~8794263


:uh: is this for reals! the M allows this car to fly its plaque! and on top of that its mounted a little cooked


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> > Thats some shitty ass mural work. I hope he didnt pay for that
> 
> 
> :0 WTF HAPPENED THIS IS A GOOD EXAMPLE OF MURALS GONE WRONG :biggrin:


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 14 2007, 10:38 PM~8794263


how is this legal


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mamimc2_@Sep 7 2007, 09:35 PM~8742221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your a fukin moron for sayin thats ugly alpine built that car and tha paintjob is sickly detailed :angry:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

alpine acura rsx s


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Sep 14 2007, 08:10 PM~8794101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw i wasnt paintin, it was just sitting there..


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

maybe it's just me...but those aint the same cars fool


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3wheelKing_@Sep 19 2007, 11:33 AM~8823754
> *maybe it's just me...but those aint the same cars fool
> *


yea ones a civic and the others an acura both cars were built by alpine as demo cars :twak: same guy painted em


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

>


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 19 2007, 03:52 PM~8826528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont make me start an ugliest person thread your avy pic is perect for the #1 spot


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layinrocker_@Sep 14 2007, 07:23 PM~8794191
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

A guy I kick it with just did this... guess he's a big Van Halen fan....












its supposed to look like this. guess he forgot the black stripes...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Seen this at the Vegas Super Show on the trunk of a 60 Impala..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 14 2007, 10:48 PM~8794307
> *:0 :0
> 
> flyin a M Plaque :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


that was a joke relax :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Sep 18 2007, 02:48 PM~8817468
> *:uh: is this for reals! the M allows this car to fly its plaque! and on top of that its mounted a little cooked
> *


you people are funny it was a joke you fools thats a 3year old pic


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 19 2007, 06:32 PM~8826950
> *A guy I kick it with just did this...  guess he's a big Van Halen fan....
> 
> 
> ...


you should help him out and put some electrical tape on it


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 19 2007, 05:36 PM~8826977
> *Seen this at the Vegas Super Show on the trunk of a 60 Impala..
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like one of the american gladiators!


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Sep 14 2007, 07:24 PM~8793138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


almost said.....i can appreciate the hard work and effort that went into this, then i saw the HUGE ass gap in between the fender and door and thought THIS is crap..........
Cheeseballas


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 19 2007, 06:36 PM~8826977
> *Seen this at the Vegas Super Show on the trunk of a 60 Impala..
> 
> 
> ...


he painted this one


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 14 2007, 07:56 PM~8794022
> *my vote is between these 2, i think it might be a toss up, but i'm leaning towards the SWEEEEEET airbrushing on the monte trunk :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


DANM?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layinrocker_@Sep 14 2007, 10:23 PM~8794191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a pregnant stripper


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Sep 9 2007, 11:54 AM~8751079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWWW MAN!!!! THAT ISNT YOUR GARAGE IS IT?


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 19 2007, 04:36 PM~8826977
> *Seen this at the Vegas Super Show on the trunk of a 60 Impala..
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't that kind of look like Kat Von D the tattoo artist chick!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Sep 21 2007, 09:47 AM~8839470
> *Doesn't that kind of look like Kat Von D the tattoo artist chick!!!!!
> *


with short legs


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

and no tats


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*READY TO CATCH WRECK CUZ ITS KILL OR BE KILLED IMO BE POSTED UP IN DA PARKING LOT IN CARROL CITY REAL SOON ***** WHATS HATNIN! YOU KNOW THE DEAL *****!*




































[/b][/quote]


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layinrocker_@Sep 14 2007, 11:23 PM~8794191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS ONE OF THE UGLIEST MURALS I'VE EVER SEEN :uh:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Sep 14 2007, 11:59 AM~8790992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HERE'S MY WINNER FOR UGLIEST PAINT


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 21 2007, 08:03 AM~8839592
> *THIS RIGHT HERE TAKES THE FUCKING BIRTHDAY CAKE.
> *



and we have a winner


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 21 2007, 08:03 AM~8839592
> *THIS RIGHT HERE TAKES THE FUCKING BIRTHDAY CAKE.
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: i choose this one


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mamimc2_@Sep 8 2007, 02:35 AM~8742221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sick ass paint job, beats a solid color on a lolo


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 19 2007, 11:32 PM~8826950
> *A guy I kick it with just did this...  guess he's a big Van Halen fan....
> 
> 
> ...


dlr should punch him in the nuts for that


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 21 2007, 05:15 PM~8843347
> *dlr should punch him in the nuts for that
> *



word.. looks like a car hagaar would paint


----------



## Lowpez86 (Sep 18, 2007)

damn those are ugly


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 21 2007, 08:54 AM~8840028
> *THAT IS ONE OF THE UGLIEST MURALS I'VE EVER SEEN :uh:
> *



within a month it will be gone, you can count on that :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Here is my addition to the topic... hopefully this isn't anyones on here. :biggrin: Seen it at a car show.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Sep 24 2007, 02:19 AM~8857209
> *Here is my addition to the topic... hopefully this isn't anyones on here. :biggrin: Seen it at a car show.
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think thats too bad. NOt like some of the other ones.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3wheelKing_@Sep 19 2007, 06:04 PM~8826634
> *dont make me start an ugliest person thread your avy pic is perect for the #1 spot
> *


***** FIRST OF ALL READ AT DA BOTTOM OF DA PIC THAT AINT IDIOT. BUT HE CAN RELAX HIS FACE AND HE WILL BE BACK TO NORMAL AS FOR THAT SHIT YOU PAINTED AINT NUTTIN HELPIN THAT SHIT. NOW ARE YOU BUILDING A RAT ROD OR JUST A NON SHINY PIECE OF SHIT.


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 24 2007, 03:59 PM~8861021
> ****** FIRST OF ALL READ AT DA BOTTOM OF DA PIC THAT AINT IDIOT.  BUT HE CAN RELAX HIS FACE AND HE WILL BE BACK TO NORMAL AS FOR THAT SHIT YOU PAINTED AINT NUTTIN HELPIN THAT SHIT. NOW ARE YOU BUILDING A RAT ROD OR JUST A NON SHINY PIECE OF SHIT.
> *


Whatever fool...It's like this, dont come up in my topic takin my pics and talkin crazy when you got no idea who I am or what I do. You notice you was the only one laughin right ***? Everyone else done seen my work on here and who gives a fuck if I had a job come out the gun not shiny. That shit cut and buffed out nice and my homeboy is happy.

You thought you had jokes and I was playin along now you comin in here all cappin your text and talkin crazy.

Your bitchass gotta ask fools on here how much flake you need to shoot a caddy so where the fuck you get off talkin crazy anyways? Keep buryin stickers under your shit you lil **** and don't sweat what real pimps do.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

FUCKING HYSTERICAL I THINK THAT LARGEMOUTHBASS WITH THE PIGGYSKINNED HUMPBACKWHALEBODY AND DAVID CLOVERDALE WIG WITH MONOPOLY MONEY FOR A BACKGROUND IS CRUSHIN IT,,,,,,,,, TILL I SEEN THAT KILL OR BE KILLED ***** SHIT OHHH MANNNNNNNNNNN
THATS ON SOME GUMMO ASS SHIT SON~!THAT BIKE FRAME TO TOP IT OFF MANNNNNNN 
BUT THATS THE WORLDS MOST FUCKED INTHEASS THEN EAT THE POOP OFF MY DICK MONTE I EVER SEEN IM CRYING NOW THAT SHITS GOTTA HURT ~! RIP TO THAT MONTE~!!!!! HAHAH KILL OR BE KILLED WOW IM SPEECHLESS~ HELLA GUMMOTHUGGIN!
WHAT THEY GONNA BUST OUT SOME SPRAYPAINTED GOLD 22~2SHOOTER ON YO ASS? I POP A 22 IN THAT ASS~!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: OHH MAN THEN THE BROADS 149LB ARM IN THE BACKGROUND WOW!!!!!!!NOW THATS WHAT I CALL A BACKDROP FOR SUCH A HIGHLY THUGGED OUTWHIPP~!
SAD TO SAY THAT PICT OF THE CHEETOS THE ACTUAL PRESENT SPAWN OF THE "KILL OR BE KILLED *****" SOCIETY~ OHH GOD WHATS NEXT? I SEEN KID PULL UP INTO MY WORK TODAY IN A 86 REGAL WITH TEMP TAGS ON "DUBS" 22S AND I MAYCO BLACK PAINT JOB BUMPIN HIS 4 AMPS AND SETTIN OFF ALARMS I ASKED HIM IF HE HAD ANY FILLERS AND HE LOOKED AT ME LIKE A COMPLETE MORON AND WAS LIKE WHATS THAT? I WAS LIKE YA KNOW LIKE BUMPER FILLERS ?? HE WAS LIKE NAW MAN I AINT GOTS NO BUMPERZ NIGG I JUS BOUGHT THIS~!!!WOW AS LONG AS HES GOT FARRISWHEELS AS TIRES HES THE SHIT~
MAN~STILL SPEECHLESS


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

eh homie u never heard of NOT using caps lock eh?
guess you didnt get that far in schoool....


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Sep 25 2007, 08:22 PM~8870526
> *eh homie u never heard of NOT using caps lock eh?
> guess you didnt get that far in schoool....
> *


I DO IT TO PISS PEOPLE OFF AND HEY LOOK IT WORKS ~WOW "HES YELLING , TURN OFF THE CAPS YOUR HURTING MY EARS"~!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah, most luckly you just cant find the caps key lol


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Sep 25 2007, 09:36 PM~8871206
> *yeah, most luckly you just cant find the caps key lol
> *


NAW MOST LIKELY YOUR SALT CUZ THATS YOUR BROAD IN THE BACKGROUND WITH THE 149LB ARM ~OR IS IT CUZ YOUR THE ONE WHO MADE THAT TINFOIL PLAQUE? OHH NO ITS BOTH
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

HEY GUYS I FOUND OUT WHY LIL YOUNGBLOOD IS SO SALTY AT MY CAPS LOCKS ( FUNNY I POSTED HERE SOME 650 TIMES MORE THAN HIS LIL 100 POSTS USING ALL CAPS AND NOT ONE PERSON BITCHED LIKE THEIR PUSSY HURT~) HES THE ONE WHO OWENS THAT 80 MONTE WITH THE "BUSTEDASSHAGG" AS A MURAL
THATS WHY HE SALT CUZ I CRACKED ON HIS CAR ISNT THAT THE NAME OF THIS TREAD~?? BUSTED ASS PAINT JOBS~! AHHAHA
WITH HIS WAKKAS CAR AND HIS 7THGRADE SUBURBASS ATTITUDE THIS KID AND HIS CAR BOTH "TAKE THE CAKE"~! CASE CLOSED
EVEN THOUGH THERES PROBABLY NEVER GONNA BE A WORSE PAINT JOB LETS TRY TO GET BACK ON TOPIC HERE
POST SOME MORE~
ANY YO GET THE WHOLE CAR PAINTED~! NOT JUST THE FATASSHOGG~!YA CANT "TOUCHUP" THAT SHIT DIDNT SCHOOL TEACH YOU THAT? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

woahh calm down there bigman..

try 12th grade

and so what if i live in the burb's?
rather there then in a ghetto


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

and to actually believe that that piece of shit placed at a lrm show. unless he borrowed it from a homie


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@Sep 30 2007, 10:57 AM~8899882
> *and to actually believe that that piece of shit placed at a lrm show. unless he borrowed it from a homie
> *


he could have been the only person in his category, or maybe there was only 3 cars in his category, placing by default


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

there you go.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 30 2007, 08:01 AM~8899897
> *he could have been the only person in his category, or maybe there was only 3 cars in his category, placing by default
> *


that is also possible.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 30 2007, 10:01 AM~8899897
> *he could have been the only person in his category, or maybe there was only 3 cars in his category, placing by default
> *


HE SHOULD HAVE PAINTED THE REST OF THE CAR LIKE THE HOOD, ATLEAST IT WOULD HAVE BEEN SHINEY


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

that's some mad ass etching on the windshield. must've spent a grip on it


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Sep 19 2007, 09:24 AM~8823694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: She's shiting woofers :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What plaque is that?


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

looks like it says royal image :dunno:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3wheelKing_@Sep 30 2007, 07:32 PM~8902402
> *looks like it says royal image :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Sep 26 2007, 06:18 PM~8876783
> *woahh calm down there bigman..
> 
> try 12th grade
> ...


lmao...you bought that shit ass monte?
rofl... I hope you didnt pay much.


----------



## SLICK62 (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3wheelKing_@Sep 30 2007, 08:32 PM~8902402
> *looks like it says royal image :dunno:
> *


more like Ruined Image :barf:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

says high class :uh:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

:barf:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 30 2007, 08:27 PM~8902744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


high classic


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

:barf: :barf:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP_@Oct 2 2007, 10:11 AM~8915257
> *:barf:  :barf:
> *



x10


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 30 2007, 07:27 PM~8902744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Watchin too much "Hustle and Flow" it will have you ridin a box wit different colored fender. :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i had to take pics of it i knew exactly were i needed to post it to lol did any of u notice how off the tires are there not ever in line their way off :0


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Oct 5 2007, 12:14 AM~8935757
> *Watchin too much "Hustle and Flow" it will have you ridin a box wit different colored fender. :biggrin:
> *


That's just done to show that it's hard out there for a pimp lol


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Oct 5 2007, 12:58 PM~8938712
> *That's just done to show that it's hard out there for a pimp lol
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 30 2007, 05:39 PM~8901873
> *:biggrin: She's shiting woofers :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 11, 2005)

wheres like a pimp? i think that car would win :roflmao:


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Sep 19 2007, 04:09 PM~8826676
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it looks like chakka from land of the lost


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yassa_@Sep 14 2007, 05:28 PM~8793172
> *:roflmao:
> *


FUCKING IDIOTS ,,IF THE CAR WAS PAINTED SHIT,,WOULD THEY BE EATING SHIT TOO?? :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

upper arms looks like they need extended abit more!!!


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Sep 14 2007, 01:59 PM~8790992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look better if it was in kc


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 21 2007, 09:03 AM~8839592
> *THIS RIGHT HERE TAKES THE FUCKING BIRTHDAY CAKE.
> *



Kill or Be Killed was re done for vegas fool.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2007, 08:58 PM~9042141
> *Kill or Be Killed was re done for vegas fool.
> 
> 
> ...


so they made it into a 2 door


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yeap, like when topo does the big bodies. :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2007, 06:58 PM~9042141
> *Kill or Be Killed was re done for vegas fool.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

why would somebody waste that much money on a import..


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 30 2007, 06:27 PM~8902744
> *
> 
> 
> ...




did anybody else notice the toe out on the car? looks like it busted a tie rod end from the ghetto lift job.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

yea i wrote that a few pages back :biggrin: cause i seen it and i knew i had to take some pics of it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

almost as bad as this truck i seen today, at the gas station, it was a fairly new toyota,looked like they got some flake and shot it right over the paint in the middle of the desert.no sanding,no effort no brains,or anything


shit looked ruff,wet and looked like shit.

it was that shift flake at that.


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Swingin80Lincoln_@Oct 22 2007, 07:47 PM~9060259
> *did anybody else notice the toe out on the car? looks like it busted a tie rod end from the ghetto lift job.
> *


i feel sorry for those tires :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 22 2007, 08:19 PM~9061543
> *almost as bad as this truck i seen today, at the gas station, it was a fairly new toyota,looked like they got some flake and shot it right over the paint in the middle of the desert.no sanding,no effort no brains,or anything
> shit looked ruff,wet and looked like shit.
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Nov 1 2007, 06:23 PM~9134277
> *
> 
> 
> ...



all the blue looks good to me but the inside graphics specialy the s10 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Nov 2 2007, 01:23 AM~9134277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


probaly would of looked better if it was all done with 1 color,and eliminated the graphics on the cars and not crowded everything up.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

hahaha i was bout to say the same as above about the toe on the caprice. hahaha i was like wtf both wheels facing outwards opposite ways!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Nov 4 2007, 03:19 PM~9152412
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dosnt look as bad as some of em :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mamimc2_@Sep 7 2007, 08:35 PM~8742221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how can that be an ugly paint job? here's some pics i took of the same car at south padre island


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 30 2007, 04:00 PM~8901999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that would be an ex-Royal Image ride. out of British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 30 2007, 05:00 PM~8901999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think it says Royal Image???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Nov 4 2007, 06:50 PM~9153250
> *I think it says Royal Image???
> *


I think it says pimpin life


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Nov 4 2007, 05:50 PM~9153250
> *I think it says Royal Image???
> *


Why would anyone clear over that i would have wiped it with aircraft paint remover :nono:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 5 2007, 01:53 AM~9156152
> *I think it says pimpin life
> *


plaque, not the mural.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma+Nov 4 2007, 05:33 PM~9153123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ding ding. dont miss a beat do ya?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Oct 20 2007, 06:42 PM~9047389
> *why would somebody waste that much money on a import..
> *


Does Canada even make cars?


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

^^^ WTF??? no, we still ride ion dog sleds to work and back to our igloos. then we eat whale blubber and drink ice. some americans are fucking retarded. i can guarantee 3 of my 8 cars would show up most people on this forum, and 4 of them are imports.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 7 2007, 01:27 PM~9176446
> *^^^ WTF??? no, we still ride ion dog sleds to work and back to our igloos. then we eat whale blubber and drink ice. some americans are fucking retarded. i can guarantee 5 of my  8 cars would show up most people on this forum, and 4 of them are imports.
> *


pics or it didn't happen....solves a lot of issues!


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

alright, i dont ahve pics of 2 of them because it was a while ago and i dont have any progress pics of my Monte, but here are my last 3.
the Lancer and i got on the cover of a canadian magazine for the work i did. id rather not show the picture due to flaming.
































not very good pics but whatever you get it.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 7 2007, 02:27 PM~9176446
> *^^^ WTF??? no, we still ride ion dog sleds to work and back to our igloos. then we eat whale blubber and drink ice. some americans are fucking retarded. i can guarantee 5 of my  8 cars would show up most people on this forum, and 4 of them are imports.
> *


:roflmao: What cars does Canada make?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Nov 5 2007, 11:16 PM~9164412
> *plaque, not the mural.
> *


My bad yeah it is Royal Image


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

ford. thats it really. Canada sucks for shit.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 12:01 AM~9177454
> *alright, i dont ahve pics of 2 of them because it was a while ago and i dont have any progress pics of my Monte, but here are my last 3.
> the Lancer and i got on the cover of a canadian magazine for the work i did. id rather not show the picture due to flaming.
> 
> ...




if it will show up most of our cars you shouldn't have to worry about flaming........unless it's worse than that mural.........


* i can guarantee 5 of my 8 cars would show up most people on this forum, and 4 of them are imports.* :nono: 

you can't even get 5 of your cars to show up on the screen.........


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

"you can't even get 5 of your cars to show up on the screen......... cool.gif"

whats that mean? i only have pics of the 3 now, the other ones are printed in an album now. soon ill have some pics of the Monte, but i havent been able to work on it right now. and the Monte doesnt even look close to what half of what these cars stack up to be. but it will. i have air going in it, a full custom system, and some 14's from Homneboyz on the way. whatever else i can afford up until april will be put on as well for spring roll out, but ill post some pics of it come next weekof the progress on it.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 




> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 8 2007, 09:23 AM~9182525
> *if it will show up most of our cars you shouldn't have to worry about flaming........unless it's worse than that mural.........
> i can guarantee 5 of my 8 cars would show up most people on this forum, and 4 of them are imports. :nono:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 10:18 AM~9182817
> *"you can't even get 5 of your cars to show up on the screen......... cool.gif"
> 
> whats that mean? i only have pics of the 3 now, the other ones are printed in an album now. soon ill have some pics of the Monte, but i havent been able to work on it right now. and the Monte doesnt even look close to what half of what these cars stack up to be. but it will. i have air going in it, a full custom system, and some 14's from Homneboyz on the way. whatever else i can afford up until april will be put on as well for spring roll out, but ill post some pics of it come next weekof the progress on it.
> *


First and fore most...how can you tell people your cars can show theirs up when you don't know what they have, and your bragging about them being imports, go brag about your imports on an import forum....you ask anyone on here what shows up what...and no one is going to pic a ricer over a low! 

Also, if you have excuses for why you dont have pics of these other cars you supposidly own.....you don't own them!


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

i know everyone on here is gonna tell me that my "ricer" sucks, its a low forum. i was just replying to the guy saying something about Canada and not having cars. now if you talked to people on a ricer forum, the Lancer and the MR2 kicks ass over most other peoples, i was just showing that Canada does suck but has some nice cars and the imports that ive had are a big part of some of the nice and fast cars we have. also, i didnt say that they show up everyones, i know there are a TON on here that i could only dream of having, but thats my goal now. not imports. like i said i was simply putting it in there that Canada has nice cars too, even if theyre not lows. also, revised my old post to make you happy, because i dont have pics of them.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 06:18 PM~9182817
> *"you can't even get 5 of your cars to show up on the screen......... cool.gif"
> 
> whats that mean? i only have pics of the 3 now, the other ones are printed in an album now. soon ill have some pics of the Monte, but i havent been able to work on it right now. and the Monte doesnt even look close to what half of what these cars stack up to be. but it will. i have air going in it, a full custom system, and some 14's from Homneboyz on the way. whatever else i can afford up until april will be put on as well for spring roll out, but ill post some pics of it come next weekof the progress on it.
> *






yeah you got air and 14's homie your killin it now...........




sorry i had to


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@Sep 30 2007, 11:04 AM~8899906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha this truck is still around with that same paint job and still enters EVERY bed / hydro competition he goes to with this thing


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 8 2007, 11:42 AM~9183375
> *yeah you got air and 14's homie your killin it now...........
> sorry i had to
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Well,at least it isn't a puddle skipper


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 8 2007, 11:42 AM~9183375
> *yeah you got air and 14's homie your killin it now...........
> sorry i had to
> *


dude, its a start. why you gotta flame for that shit? everyone starts somewhere with their rides, and im jsut starting mine.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 11:59 AM~9183527
> *dude, its a start. why you gotta flame for that shit? everyone starts somewhere with their rides, and im jsut starting mine.
> *


explain to me how that sentence even makes sense please!


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

do you know how to read? WHY DO YOU HAVE TO FLAME FOR ME NOT HAVING A FINISHED PRODUCT" thats what it means. it makes total sense. im sorry if it wasnt proper grammar.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 12:18 PM~9183725
> *do you know how to read? WHY DO YOU HAVE TO FLAME FOR ME NOT HAVING A FINISHED PRODUCT" thats what it means. it makes total sense. im sorry if it wasnt proper grammar.
> *


I am not even referencing your improper grammar...what the hell does flame for you mean? Only reference I know when it comes to flaming is "hitting for the other team"....a homosexuality reference!


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

alright, maybe its not lingo for this forum. "flame" means make fun. so in other words, " why do you have to make fun of me for not having a finished product" you dont know the term?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 08:31 PM~9183788
> *alright, maybe its not lingo for this forum. "flame" means make fun. so in other words, " why do you have to make fun of me for not having a finished product" you dont know the term?
> *



what forums do you talk like this in??? :0


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 8 2007, 08:43 PM~9183863
> *what forums do you talk like this in??? :0
> *



and i believe the word you are looking for is hate........used in a sentence such as........



"Why do you have to hate on me for not having a nice ride." or


"Why do you have to be a hater if johnny's car is not juiced."


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 12:18 PM~9183161
> *i know everyone on here is gonna tell me that my "ricer" sucks, its a low forum. i was just replying to the guy saying something about Canada and not having cars. now if you talked to people on a ricer forum, the Lancer and the MR2 kicks ass over most other peoples, i was just showing that Canada does suck but has some nice cars and the imports that ive had are a big part of some of the nice and fast cars we have. also, i didnt say that they show up everyones, i know there are a TON on here that i could only dream of having, but thats my goal now. not imports. like i said i was simply putting it in there that Canada has nice cars too, even if theyre not lows. also, revised my old post to make you happy, because i dont have pics of them.
> *


I was saying that all cars are imports in Canada because Canada doesn't make cars.



> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 8 2007, 12:42 PM~9183375
> *yeah you got air and 14's homie your killin it now...........
> sorry i had to
> *


x2 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 8 2007, 12:43 PM~9183863
> *what forums do you talk like this in??? :0
> *


www.flameon.com

or

www.buttplug.com

or 

www.iputpeanutbutteronmynutsandletmydoglickitoff.com


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 8 2007, 12:45 PM~9183877
> *and i believe the word you are looking for is hate........used in a sentence such as........
> "Why do you have to hate on me for not having a nice ride." or
> "Why do you have to be a hater if johnny's car is not juiced."
> *


Dammit SWITCHCRAFT....stop flaming on 88monteSS!!!


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

canadian tuners. its a regular part of the lingo here, youll see it everywhere i thought it was universal, but i guess not.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 12:49 PM~9183914
> *canadian tuners. its a regular part of the lingo here, youll see it everywhere i thought it was universal, but i guess not.
> *



That's a big negativo!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 8 2007, 12:51 PM~9183924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO......is the * his butthole??


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

haahaha you guys are fuckin assholes. in Canada we dont really say "hate or haters" too much because where im from if you talk like that youre a fuckin idiot, and you think youre black. im as white as white can be im not gonna talk like that and get "hated" on, even though i am anyways. also if youre"hating" on my 14's its because i have an 88 Monte SS so i thought 14's would look better on the SS body style.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 08:53 PM~9183938
> *haahaha you guys are fuckin assholes. in Canada we dont really say "hate or haters" too much because where im from if you talk like that youre a fuckin idiot, and you think youre black. im as white as white can be im not gonna talk like that and get hated on.
> *



in that case you need to speak proper english used in a sentence such as....


"Father told me that I cannot attend the ball with Vanessa."


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 12:53 PM~9183938
> *haahaha you guys are fuckin assholes. in Canada we dont really say "hate or haters" too much because where im from if you talk like that youre a fuckin idiot, and you think youre black. im as white as white can be im not gonna talk like that and get hated on.
> *



Interesting contradiction! 

:thumbsup: Flame on!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 8 2007, 12:55 PM~9183955
> *in that case you need to speak proper english used in a sentence such as....
> "Father told me that I cannot attend the ball with Vanessa."
> *


Or:

"My mother told me to stop sticking my unit into the vacuum cleaner or I would be considered a flamer!"


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 8 2007, 12:58 PM~9183975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

How many times do we need to go over this.....88 monteSS does not deserve to be flamed on!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

haha it was fun while it lasted i'm waiting for his comeback must be typing a book :roflmao:


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 12:53 PM~9183938
> *haahaha you guys are fuckin assholes. in Canada we dont really say "hate or haters" too much because where im from if you talk like that youre a fuckin idiot, and you think youre black. im as white as white can be im not gonna talk like that and get "hated" on, even though i am anyways. also if youre"hating" on my 14's its because i have an 88 Monte SS so i thought 14's would look better on the SS body style.
> *


i was trying to fix this before you guys posted. why do you guys have access to those pictures so quick? oh, i get it theyre pics of you on the computer camera.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 09:01 PM~9183995
> *i was trying to fix this before you guys posted. why do you guys have access to those pictures so quick? oh, i get it theyre pics of you on the computer camera.
> *




and there it is :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Your an asshole! He has air and 14's!!! nuff said!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 01:01 PM~9183995
> *i was trying to fix this before you guys posted. why do you guys have access to those pictures so quick? oh, i get it theyre pics of you on the computer camera.
> *



Computer Camera....must be a Canadian thing!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

and damn what company makes this computer camera???


and is windows xp on it???


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

oh the air and 14's comment. please, dont hurt my feelings. i know this forum is riddled with people that dont like both, but there are alot of other people on here that do the same shit i did.


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

whatever webcam you know what i mean.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 8 2007, 01:03 PM~9184012
> *and damn what company makes this computer camera???
> and is windows xp on it???
> *


Just plugs right in!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 7 2007, 01:27 PM~9176446
> *^^^ WTF??? no, we still ride ion dog sleds to work and back to our igloos. then we eat whale blubber and drink ice. some americans are fucking retarded. i can guarantee 3 of my  8 cars would show up most people on this forum, and 4 of them are imports.
> *




will u posted 3 of ur rides and they failed where is the other 5


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 8 2007, 01:07 PM~9184036
> *will u posted 3 of ur rides and they failed where is the other 5
> *


Canadian thing....he can't get pics of "his rides!"


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 8 2007, 01:05 PM~9184027
> *Just plugs right in!
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 8 2007, 01:07 PM~9184043
> *Canadian thing....he can't get pics of "his rides!"
> *



Is that True? EH


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 8 2007, 02:07 PM~9184043
> *Canadian thing....he can't get pics of "his rides!"
> *


Yeah..........well our dollar is worth 1.10 US now(and climbing,you're the next Mexico),take that!!haha


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

spy pics for you guys!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 8 2007, 01:10 PM~9184073
> *Yeah..........well our dollar is worth 1.10 US now(and climbing,you're the next Mexico),take that!!haha
> *



And ur candian nuff said


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 8 2007, 01:11 PM~9184084
> *And ur candian nuff said
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 8 2007, 02:11 PM~9184084
> *And ur candian nuff said
> *


U drive a G-body,nuff said!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 8 2007, 01:12 PM~9184092
> *U drive a G-body,nuff said!
> *



and u buy ur paint from the local Walmart igloo


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 8 2007, 01:13 PM~9184105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam....now thats a ricer! That flames!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 8 2007, 02:14 PM~9184108
> *and u buy ur paint from the local Walmart igloo
> *


Whats a wal-mart?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

whtf is all this shit. lowdeville watch out these americans are hard, they might poke you. theyve been trying to poke me for a while now.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 8 2007, 01:15 PM~9184121
> *Whats a wal-mart?
> *


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 8 2007, 01:07 PM~9184036
> *will u posted 3 of ur rides and they failed where is the other 5
> *


they fail because theyre imports, i get it. theyre not cool in this forum mr. original.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 01:17 PM~9184136
> *whtf is all this shit. lowdeville watch out these americans are hard, they might poke you. theyve been trying to poke me for a while now.
> *


Ah, I'm starting to get it....another flaming reference!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 09:17 PM~9184136
> *whtf is all this shit. lowdeville watch out these americans are hard, they might poke you. theyve been trying to poke me for a while now.
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 7 2007, 01:27 PM~9176446
> *^^^ WTF??? no, we still ride ion dog sleds to work and back to our igloos. then we eat whale blubber and drink ice. some americans are fucking retarded. i can guarantee 3 of my  8 cars would show up most people on this forum, and 4 of them are imports.
> *



someone once said:

you got 2 ears and one mouth, that means you should listen twice as much as you talk.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 01:18 PM~9184149
> *they fail because theyre imports, i get it. theyre not cool in this forum mr. original.
> *



naw i love imports but urs jus :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: so lets see the others u might have a sweet ride :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 8 2007, 01:20 PM~9184157
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lol.....classic!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 01:18 PM~9184149
> *they fail because theyre imports, i get it. theyre not cool in this forum  mr. original.
> *



wow ur as gay as ur cars


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 8 2007, 01:22 PM~9184177
> *wow ur as gay as ur cars
> *


get it right, he is flaming!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 8 2007, 01:23 PM~9184186
> *get it right, he is flaming!
> 
> 
> *



oooooooooooooooooooooo


:barf: :barf:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

hmmmmmmmm............i am predicting





SNOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: crpn8ez guys


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 8 2007, 01:24 PM~9184191
> * :barf:  :barf:
> *


x10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 8 2007, 01:25 PM~9184203
> *x10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> *



did we make the candians cry Eh?


wow there is a ton of cool candians on here to bad some of em got to think there better than everyone else :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 8 2007, 01:29 PM~9184229
> *did we make the candians cry Eh?
> wow there is a ton of cool candians on here to bad some of em got to think there better than everyone else  :uh:
> *


Lol....Mayhem would not be happy! :biggrin:


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 8 2007, 01:29 PM~9184229
> *did we make the candians cry Eh?
> wow there is a ton of cool candians on here to bad some of em got to think there better than everyone else  :uh:
> *


dude, noone thinks theyre better than anyone else. if anything the guy who started saying shit was saying shit about canadians and not having good cars. both of the cars not my SUV but both of my cars had almost and over 300 whp. thats what makes them good cars. and tell me if the Lancer is thumbsdown for you, then why was it picked over 100 cars to get the cover of a magazine?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 01:32 PM~9184258
> *dude, noone thinks theyre better than anyone else. if anything the guy who started saying shit was saying shit about canadians and not having good cars. both of the cars not my SUV but both of my cars had almost and over 300 whp. thats what makes them good cars. and tell me if the Lancer is thumbsdown for you, then why was it picked over 100 cars to get the cover of a magazine?
> *


You have a white milky fluid on the corner of your mouth!  :biggrin:


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 8 2007, 01:20 PM~9184162
> *someone once said:
> 
> you got 2 ears and one mouth, that means you should listen twice as much as you talk.
> *


im not talking any shit, im replying to the shit that gets thrown at me. its all good, say what you want its a car forum, were all enthusiasts at the end of the day. im not saying my rides are better than everyones, i was just replying to the dude that said candians got shit for cars.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 01:36 PM~9184291
> *im not talking any shit, im replying to the shit that gets thrown at me. its all good, say what you want its a car forum, were all enthusiasts at the end of the day. im not saying my rides are better than everyones, i was just replying to the dude that said candians got shit for cars.
> *


You did say your rides were better then others...then went on to post pics of 3 of your "8" cars.


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 8 2007, 01:35 PM~9184286
> *You have a white milky fluid on the corner of your mouth!    :biggrin:
> *


i actually admit that was a good one. but no, i got second place in my category in a car show, but in the magazines opinion it was better than first place so i got it.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 01:32 PM~9184258
> *dude, noone thinks theyre better than anyone else. if anything the guy who started saying shit was saying shit about canadians and not having good cars. both of the cars not my SUV but both of my cars had almost and over 300 whp. thats what makes them good cars. and tell me if the Lancer is thumbsdown for you, then why was it picked over 100 cars to get the cover of a magazine?
> *



its in canada they have to use wat ever they can :cheesy: and u say no one said there better than anyone else wat was that comment about i got8 cars first off bargin then sayin which any 3 can beat half the cars people have on this site


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 8 2007, 01:37 PM~9184302
> *You did say your rides were better then others...then went on to post pics of 3 of your "8" cars.
> *


if you read my post it said 3 of my LAST 8 cars, not that i had 8 cars. i have 2. ive had 8 cars in my life, thats what i was saying.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 01:43 PM~9184327
> *if you read my post it said 3 of my LAST 8 cars, not that i had 8 cars. i have 2. ive had 8 cars in my life, thats what i was saying.
> *


 :thumbsup:

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

what pics do you want to see?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 01:45 PM~9184343
> *what pics do you want to see?
> *


Air and 14's!


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

seriously?? i bought the wheels from homeboyz but they havent shipped them out yet. 14 reversed with burgandy nipples and KO, i dont have good pics of the rest but here they are 









father in law in pic


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 01:43 PM~9184327
> *if you read my post it said 3 of my LAST 8 cars, not that i had 8 cars. i have 2. ive had 8 cars in my life, thats what i was saying.
> *


ight i c


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 8 2007, 09:39 PM~9184314
> *its in canada they have to use wat ever they can  :cheesy:  and u say no one said there better than anyone else wat was that comment about i got8 cars first off bargin then sayin which any 3 can beat half the cars people have on this site
> *




that's where he got the gun..........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 7 2007, 09:27 PM~9176446
> *^^^ WTF??? no, we still ride ion dog sleds to work and back to our igloos. then we eat whale blubber and drink ice. some americans are fucking retarded. i can guarantee 3 of my  8 cars would show up most people on this forum, and 4 of them are imports.
> *




and that's where he shot himself in the foot


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 8 2007, 02:19 PM~9184534
> *and that's where he shot himself in the foot
> *


dude i changed that post to reflect that i only had access to pics of 3 of the cars, im sorry i forgot to change that part, ill fix it just for you.


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 7 2007, 01:27 PM~9176446
> *^^^ WTF??? no, we still ride ion dog sleds to work and back to our igloos. then we eat whale blubber and drink ice. some americans are fucking retarded. i can guarantee 3 of my last  8 cars would show up most people on this forum and they are imports.
> *


FIXED...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

at least you are a man about it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

my post could have went 2 ways though.......

what i was referring to was the fact that you posted they were imports on a lowrider website........now fix that :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT+Nov 8 2007, 02:18 PM~9184528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

i know, i wont be posting pics of another import on here. dude, im a man ill admit if i made a mistake, but in this entire thread, i wasnt bashing anyones cars, i was simply stating that candians have nice cars too. very few of them are lows, and if you dont consider mine a low because it will have air and 14's then so be it, i still think its a low.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

you can post whatever you want you just have to be brave enough for the comments :biggrin:  


that being said i have respect for air i think it's a miracle we have it in our tires and on our buses


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 8 2007, 03:17 PM~9184905
> *you can post whatever you want you just have to be brave enough for the comments :biggrin:
> that being said i have respect for air i think it's a miracle we have it in our tires and on our buses
> *


hahaha nice. thing is its more practical for me, and where im from its very very rare to see a juiced up ride. and most of the air vehicles are trucks. we dont really have the whole car lowriders here and im from a big city. im trying it out for myself, for 15 years ive wanted to do a low, and now that i have time and money to put into one(even if you dont think its a real one because of air) im gonna do it. i did tuners for almost 10 years because it was cheap and easy to get into, now i have more of a challenge building the Monte and i love it. ive always had lowriding in my blood, but it was never the right time. i hope you guys can appreciate that.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 03:25 PM~9184970
> *hahaha nice. thing is its more practical for me, and where im from its very very rare to see a juiced up ride. and most of the air vehicles are trucks. we dont really have the whole car lowriders here and im from a big city. im trying it out for myself, for 15 years ive wanted to do a low, and now that i have time and money to put into one(even if you dont think its a real one because of air) im gonna do it. i did tuners for almost 10 years because it was cheap and easy to get into, now i have more of a challenge building the Monte and i love it. ive always had lowriding in my blood, but it was never the right time. i hope you guys can appreciate that.
> *


Thats wat we wont to hear homie :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

good luck on the build and make a build up forum :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 8 2007, 11:30 PM~9185012
> *Thats wat we wont to hear homie  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> good luck on the build and make a build up forum  :biggrin:
> *




x20000 exactly right i knew i would get it outta him sooner or later much respect man


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

holy shit, i got props!! thanks man, and ya when i have beter pics of the build ill be posting.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 8 2007, 03:30 PM~9185012
> *Thats wat we wont to hear homie  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> good luck on the build and make a build up forum  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT+Nov 8 2007, 03:42 PM~9185074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 8 2007, 03:25 PM~9184970
> *hahaha nice. thing is its more practical for me, and where im from its very very rare to see a juiced up ride. and most of the air vehicles are trucks. we dont really have the whole car lowriders here and im from a big city. im trying it out for myself, for 15 years ive wanted to do a low, and now that i have time and money to put into one(even if you dont think its a real one because of air) im gonna do it. i did tuners for almost 10 years because it was cheap and easy to get into, now i have more of a challenge building the Monte and i love it. ive always had lowriding in my blood, but it was never the right time. i hope you guys can appreciate that.
> *


Thats wat gave u my respect homie :biggrin:  

and as long as u stick with that u will have a fun build andhave a alsome car to show for ur work :thumbsup: 

u can go ahead and post up in project rides and get ur forum going :biggrin:


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

thnx boys, i tell it the way it is. ill probably post pics on SUnday or Monday so look out for my thread.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 9 2007, 04:19 PM~9192961
> *thnx boys, i tell it the way it is. ill probably post pics on SUnday or Monday so look out for my thread.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

this 1 might qualify.

looks like they painted the front corner with a spray can










or a sorry as marble job


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

dude ,just chop the roof off and paint it !








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 11 2007, 01:09 AM~9201903
> *this 1 might qualify.
> 
> looks like they painted the front corner with a spray can
> ...


i dont see nothing wrong with it.... could you do it?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 11 2007, 01:02 AM~9201869
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 hno: hno: :rofl:


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 11 2007, 02:02 AM~9201869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Nov 8 2007, 01:46 PM~9183888
> *I was saying that all cars are imports in Canada because Canada doesn't make cars.
> *


There are factory's for Gm and Ford up here.


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Dec 2 2007, 03:59 PM~9355914
> *There are factory's for Gm and Ford up here.
> *


canada has one of the biggest GM plants just outside of toronto also we have ford plants honda plants for fuck sakes :uh:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Still american cars. Toyota has plants in the US, doesn't make them an american car company. Its was a dumb argument and nobody understood either side.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jzgoodyz_@Sep 8 2007, 01:39 AM~8743935
> *
> 
> 
> ...



almost looks like a game of tetris :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 11 2007, 02:59 AM~9201861
> *
> 
> 
> ...





looks familar :uh:


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

thats the car ol girl drove in fast and the furious isnt it??


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 7 2007, 08:19 PM~8742578
> *kinda feelin this one it takes talent to do this!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Yeah ...Mad Nice...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

its a nice paint job jus not feelin it on a Mecedes however u spell it


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@Sep 30 2007, 09:57 AM~8899882
> *and to actually believe that that piece of shit placed at a lrm show. unless he borrowed it from a homie
> *


it placed but not in that color it used to be a deep shade of candy purple till they crashed it


----------

